# Newer than I normally go for…



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 11, 2021)

I had to buy these even though they are prohibition bottles. But I just really like them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Then this guy jumped in the basket, too….
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 12, 2021)

Great stuff. I got that spider bottle with the labels and it has a brown colored dose cap that covers the top. It is not out or i would post a picture. For medicinal purposes only.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Aug 12, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I had to buy these even though they are prohibition bottles. But I just really like them!


I believe it is our Uncle Bruce who says: "Collect what you like; like what you collect." I've always felt that is great advice.

Personally, I always had my sights set on BIM bottles when prowling the woods, mountains and high plains of WA and BC; but I would never have left any of those you've just shown us lying in the woods during any of my bottle hunts.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great stuff. I got that spider bottle with the labels and it has a brown colored dose cap that covers the top. It is not out or i would post a picture. For medicinal purposes only.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I suspected there are missing shot glasses. What brand are they? All I know is I’m getting both for $25 and I think they are sharp. The price is refreshing after buying a bunch of bucket listed bottles!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

willong said:


> I believe it is our Uncle Bruce who says: "Collect what you like; like what you collect." I've always felt that is great advice.
> 
> Personally, I always had my sights set on BIM bottles when prowling the woods, mountains and high plains of WA and BC; but I would never have left any of those you've just shown us lying in the woods during any of my bottle hunts.



Nope…. Those wouldn’t be left by me, either! And if it had to be left, like huge bags of crystals I find? Like when you get about 6-big potato sacks full, and are rock climbing straight down, shuffling them, 1 by 1? I would (and have) have to go back for them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I suspected there are missing shot glasses. What brand are they? All I know is I’m getting both for $25 and I think they are sharp. The price is refreshing after buying a bunch of bucket listed bottles!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a good deal. Mine has the dose cap and the labels. Antique old whiskey, something like that. I paid $30. I found one just like mine online for bid, it is missing the same label mine is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Vintage"Antique" 1917 Frankfort Distillery Amber Whiskey Bottle Spider Web  | eBay
					

The cork stopper is detached with the cork inside the neck of the bottle.



					www.ebay.com


----------

